# Face to a forum name?



## hucky (Apr 14, 2007)

Couldnt find a thread for this subject

Heres me


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

*Me too.*


----------



## Master Diver (Mar 6, 2007)

Could not find a picture with a DOXA, sorry

Cheers,

André
Master Diver


----------



## Magic (Feb 12, 2006)

Me and my bikes


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Me and Harley the wonder dog...










And comparing Doxa T-Graphs with Ernie Romers during the WUS Sinn factory tour last Feb.










Photo credit: John Opie


----------



## simon bradfield (Feb 11, 2006)

Here looiking very hairy in sunny Fulham, London. Oops, wrong pic, that's in Samoa. Easy mistake to make...
Simon


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

What the hell about time there was a pic of me on the net!! Doxa on holiday summer 2006, late night game of pool with the missus, suitably refreshed with beer...


----------



## Aero_Dave (Jan 16, 2007)

Sorry, the Doxa is not in the picture! The Wife & I! :-!


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

My sister and me at her wedding reception last August, on the beach...

Paul


----------



## shark bait bob (Feb 9, 2006)

Trying to play alittle golf in Hawaii.
Bob


----------



## Chris W (Feb 10, 2006)

No DOXA's in these - both taken 'Pre-Doxa'

Me (middle) and a couple of mate's in Oz










A gentle Sunday afternoon.....


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

This is me last week on a bench in Tuscany. Now I'm back home in Canada and wishing I were back in Italy. If you look closely, that is a T-Graph Pro on my wrist.


----------



## JOE P. (Feb 9, 2006)

Me and my T.Graph in Mexico at the ancient Mayan city Chichen Itza.


----------



## mangotti (Feb 9, 2006)

Me and my Female APBT at an ADBA show in Hickory, NC April 07. With my Doxa Searambler as good luck... placed third in the 1-2 Yr. old class


----------



## Tom R (Mar 11, 2006)

Cool post... love the faces!

This is me ... on the right... Doxa SUB750T Pro on the wrist for good luck!
And it worked....










The Doxa at sea....










And you have got to see my sweet baby bulldog, Comet!!!!!










I had to ad this pic of me and my son... He is starting to think he wants a Doxa now!!


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

Me in Morrocco, with my 300T


----------



## Troy (Feb 10, 2006)

Group hug at Whitefish Lake. My wife and kids.


----------



## gasman (Jul 24, 2006)

Me, without my 750!


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

*This should be made into a sticky!!! * Good stuff here. I'll post a pic as soon as I find one with my 750 DP.

John M.


----------



## milowokie (Feb 28, 2006)

Trying to hold the big brute in frame,

http://links.pictures.aol.com/pic?id=5460wkUvSdu3MFRf4ZUgOX7BZhNNA3FeOKB1v4xQp5Fd3Ig=&size=l

Good job I don't have a T-Graph, it'd never get into the shot.:roll:

The handsome boy in the shot is Quinn, a 2 year old cross Dogue de Bordeaux and Bull Mastiff. Recovered from a local dog rescue centre after he'd been found wandering the streets hunting for food.
He's much better now, well fed and loved, another thing Orange (kind of) that I love.


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

No pic with any of the watches....But, here goes.

From Left to right --- Haley (3 yrs old) , Me, My very understanding wife, and Ethan (4yrs old). This was this past X-mas pic|>


----------



## goffsroad (Aug 1, 2006)

Dork in the middle with the white shirt and sake. Reno, NV.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

I ran to the bar ahead of everyone else and ordered three shots of Don Julio Blue Agave Tequila. I was able to buy Clive Cussler his first drink at the 2005 Convention in Denver. That's me not paying attention to Cussler putting the squeeze on my wife!


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

.


----------



## Dave Marskell (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, your wife looks really young in that shot! Lol!


----------



## Dave Marskell (Apr 2, 2007)

No kidding! He's got enough money, let him get his own girl! Lol!


----------



## dunk50 (Dec 18, 2006)

Me and my kid in another hobby


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

Me at The Live Oak Driving competition.

Joe


----------



## BlueSi_425 (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is my ugly mug with my 750t.


----------



## Joukowski (Feb 10, 2006)

Me down in Sunny Perth


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Here is me and my beautiful daughter.


----------



## scottown (Mar 2, 2006)

*For Dr. Pete!*

I'm the nut in the NUMA hat!


----------



## whaler (Aug 19, 2006)

*Striper Fishing off Montauk last fall*

Striper Fishing off Montauk last fall...


----------



## the2ster (Jun 28, 2007)

the2ster aka art carrillo ,San Diego Bay on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 7, 2007)

Here's a picture of my son and me last Halloween at a pumpkin patch. This was taken pre-Doxa, but I thought the orange was appropriate.


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)

About to head out w/600T.

:-!


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Danny S said:


> About to head out w/600T.
> 
> :-!


Nice ride!


----------



## GDDave (Nov 9, 2006)

Here I am with some of the soldiers that I Supported last year in Iraq. On my way home for a few weeks of R&R right now. Just ordered a 1000T Sharkie last night. Pictures with the new one to follow. I can't wait


----------



## DoxaHarleyDog (May 11, 2007)

Riding the Dragons Tail through the Tennessee and NC Smoky Mountains|>
Wearing my 750T Shark, sorry it is hidden under my leather...:roll:


----------



## Eric Dugas (Feb 11, 2006)

Great post!

Here I am last weekend shooting youth soccer tournament.










Eric


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

Eric Dugas said:


> Great post!
> 
> Here I am last weekend shooting youth soccer tournament.
> 
> ...


Now that's a rarity. A picture................of a photographer! :-!

Paul


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is a picture of me taken by an ROV in the Gulf of Mexico. I am wearing my Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 1000m.










Here is the watch on bracelet in the leather case with kit:










When I have a chance I'll get some of me with my Rolex.


----------



## Frogman (Feb 11, 2006)

This is me at a BBQ last weekend...sorry, my 750T Pro is hidden...OK shot of the bracelet though. :-d










Avi


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

So I am a little late, I live in Floriduh!

Here I am at a B&B in Montgomery, Alabama, on a motorcycle trip to Birmingham.

paul:rodekaart


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

Pre-wings, pre-Doxa. Wings now earned, waiting on first Doxa. b-)


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

Aero_Dave said:


> Sorry, the Doxa is not in the picture! The Wife & I! :-!


She looks like "Jill" from Home Improvement...... What a hottie  Good going Dave!


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

No doxa seen here, but chillin at base camp some years ago...

best

col


----------



## lineman9122 (Aug 12, 2007)

Here's me a couple of years ago fishing in Canada. Never mind the fish...smallest one of the day....I promise. :-d


----------



## Searambler (Feb 10, 2006)

lineman9122 said:


> Here's me a couple of years ago fishing in Canada. Never mind the fish...smallest one of the day....I promise. :-d


Where were you in Canada? Three weeks ago I went there with my bro and bro-in-law, fishing of course. We were about 60-70 miles from Wawa, in the Chapleau Game Preserve. Caught lotsa pike and walleye, no trophies though. My bro-in-law got the biggest of each, a beautiful 24" walleye and a fat 33" pike. Mighty tasty.....! :-!

Paul


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

On a great fishing day on the Gulf!

semper fi

paul:-d


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

dbluefish said:


> On a great fishing day on the Gulf!
> 
> semper fi
> 
> paul:-d


Dbluefish catching D' red fish:-d:-d:-d So did you serve him up _blackened_ or _broiled_?


----------



## lineman9122 (Aug 12, 2007)

Searambler said:


> Where were you in Canada? Three weeks ago I went there with my bro and bro-in-law, fishing of course. We were about 60-70 miles from Wawa, in the Chapleau Game Preserve. Caught lotsa pike and walleye, no trophies though. My bro-in-law got the biggest of each, a beautiful 24" walleye and a fat 33" pike. Mighty tasty.....! :-!
> 
> Paul


We have been going on and off again for the past 4 years (a couple of weddings got in the way on the "off years") to Lake of the Woods Ontario. Gotta say it is a great place to fish and possibly get lost w/o a good map or GPS. Went to walleye and small mouth fish but got hooked (forgive the pun) on pike fishing. Biggest so far (mine: 16 lb pike) fishing buddy's (34lb muskie).


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

Having some fun up at 10k. Doxa stayed home....and wasn't very happy about it. ;-)


----------



## MaxStatic (Jul 14, 2007)

col said:


> No doxa seen here, but chillin at base camp some years ago...
> 
> best
> 
> col


Looks like my kind of stomping grounds! :-!


----------



## Chronometer (Jul 22, 2007)

For my 60th post I thought I would put a face to the name. Troy aka Chronometer aka Mediaplays









YOU HAVE TO PROTECT THE WATCH.










No dogs were hurt during this training exercise. Nor was I.


----------



## Troy (Feb 10, 2006)

A friend of mine is a police dog handler, and he let me wear the sleeve and he sicced his lakenois on me. I feel your terror, buddy, I 'bout pissed myself.

Troy


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

That's just how we roll...





































Me at work in the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## m4adidas (May 28, 2007)

Didn't have a pic of myself and the watch until I ran into Elwood and Jake and an actual Bluesmobile from the second movie...


----------



## sunnykk (Mar 30, 2006)

My 2 year old. I don't have the T-Graph anymore though.

Regards,
Sunny K


----------



## thies wunder (Feb 12, 2006)

greetings from northern germany from the crazy dog ! 



with my sharky at the playground :-d


----------



## Duffy0401 (May 11, 2007)

This is me in Chicago. I'm on the bench. I'm not sure about the other guy he was a little strange. All I wanted to do was read the paper.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

About time this was back up top !!!

Anybody care to add their mugshots...

:-d


----------



## Caribbean Soul (Oct 31, 2007)

GraniteQuarry said:


> About time this was back up top !!!
> 
> Anybody care to add their mugshots...
> 
> :-d


 Heh, you must have dug deep to find this thread! I'll jump in ... it's rare that I have a photo of me to share, but here is one that was taken at our company picnic this past summer, with some of us seeking out the shade of a covered picnic table along the river. I have on my Doxa SUB 600T Pro. b-)










--Keith


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

This is me engaged in one of my many hobbies...metal detecting. Yeah, I know...I'm a geek! Lots of history in the ground though!


----------



## GraniteQuarry (Feb 13, 2006)

LOL the Searaiders pics brought it into my mind to bring this badboy back up.

Keep 'em comin' :-d


----------



## Swan (Oct 3, 2007)

Hiking up Smuggler Mountain in Aspen this September. And of course that my 'Rambler shining!


----------



## Joukowski (Feb 10, 2006)

here's an update:


----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

My Wife and I on vacation/holiday this past summer...:-d WIS tanlines...










Heres the DOXA....with my wife in the pink dress in the scenary..


----------



## WORKSIMON (Nov 13, 2007)

Well you asked for it..............this is me with my one of my ladies, the other was hiding behind the camera, she's a bit camera shy :-d










Cheers

Simon


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

- David


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Me enjoying one of my other favorite hobbies, backpacking in the Adirondack Mnts.


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

After a working fire in a junkyard. I'm on the left.

Thom


----------



## nanuq (Oct 6, 2008)

Inside an ice cave here in Alaska


----------



## esantelli (May 7, 2007)

Me and the little one at the former Yankee Stadium, can't believe they left it!
eds


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

Troy, that's an awesome pose for the "group hug" picture!


----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

I try to always have a "head shot" as either my avatar or signature. I do it to fight the anonymous nature of the net. If I take a stand and say what I feel has to be said upon ocasion, I'll "face" up to it . . . so to speak.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Me and my Lady after my best friend wedding at the Gr8t Arch last month. Me of course sporting my all time fav, Sub750T Caribbean GMT :-!


----------

